# Football betting tips 1x2 today



## wawbet (Nov 6, 2022)

Football betting tips 1x2 today​
Today sunday 06 november 2022 we offer you free football predictions: 1x2 tips

Well researched expert predictions of different leagues: we offer predictions of the Norway eliteserien, Sweden Allsvenskan, Denmark Superliga, Morocco Botola, Belgium Challenger ...


CompetitionMatchTipsoddResultDenmark SuperligaCopenhagen vs Lyngby1FT1.40Norway EliteserienBodo Glimt vs Viking1FT1.30Belgium ChallengerLierse vs Genk u231FT1.74Morocco BotolaWydad vs Touarga1FT1.52Sweden AllsvenskanHelsingborg vs Hammarby2FT1.36

over/under tips : https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/11/football-betting-tips-today-overunder.html

Both teams to score tips: https://www.wawbetting.com/2022/11/football-betting-tips-both-teams-to.html


----------

